# Trip Report - Wa - Teanaway



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

oh wow that looks awsum. I so wanna go too. take me with u!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...it looks gorgeous. I want to go!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful, and so different from what I'm used to seeing in the Northeast.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We moved to Seattle from Cincinnati just over a year ago and the scenery, terrain, everything is just amazing!

We miss the family's of course but are very glad that we made the move. 

Have only just started sratching the surface of great riding areas out here. So many more places to ride in WA as opposed to OH. 
Compare the trails here (WA) to the trails here (OH) to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I spent the early part of my life in Delhi, a suburb of Cincinnati. 'Trail riding' and 'Cincinnati' seems like a contradiction to me .


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful ride! The website is looking great too.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Taodflax - HA! Cincy does not equal trail riding! 
I'll agree there's certainly not the variety of trails that I currently have in WA, but there are a couple of good places to go. East Fork was my favorite.

Vida - Grazi!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

No offense to Cincinnati, but it looks like we both landed in far better places--.


----------

